# December Birthdays



## Carolyn (Nov 27, 2004)

Do you celebrate a birthday in December? What day??

:dude:

Happy Happy Birthday!!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Do you celebrate a birthday in December? What day??
> 
> :dude:
> 
> ...


Me the 4th, Daisy the 2nd, and TJ the 26th

Daisy is my avtar picture


----------



## Fergi (Nov 27, 2004)

My little boy will be celebrating his goldenbrithday on the second of December! They grow up so fast! Here we go tothe terrific twos as I like to call them

Fergi's mom


----------



## Brandy (Nov 27, 2004)

mine is the 14th and my dog Sashas is Xmas day


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 27, 2004)

I turn 41 :shockn December 9th! 

Raspberry


----------



## Loppy Earred Mom (Nov 27, 2004)

My son's birthday is Dec 3 he will be 19


----------



## m.e. (Nov 27, 2004)

I turn the big *2-0* on the 30th 

You know my mom actually _forgot_ what day my birthday was on?!:shock:Because I was due on the 29th, but wasn't born (endedup being a C-section) until the morning of the 30th. So she asks me theother day if it was the 29th or the 30th, because she keeps gettingconfused. I was like, "Mom! After almost 20 years?"

*sigh* all you can do is shake your head and laugh....senior moments..........


----------



## Gabby (Nov 27, 2004)

*m.e. wrote: *


> I turn the big *2-0* on the 30th
> 
> You know my mom actually _forgot_ what day my birthday was on?!:shock:Because I was due on the 29th, but wasn't born (endedup being a C-section) until the morning of the 30th. So she asks me theother day if it was the 29th or the 30th, because she keeps gettingconfused. I was like, "Mom! After almost 20 years?"
> 
> *sigh* all you can do is shake your head and laugh....senior moments..........


my mother agrued with me over how old i was not long ago. Isaid 29 then 30 soon, and she was like no your not your only 23.... okthen i've been 23 for nearly 8 years LOL


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 27, 2004)

I am a december baby myself. Dec 17th is my day =) and 24 is the magic number tee hee.


----------



## Cher (Nov 28, 2004)

ME TOO! A December baby that is~on the firstofficial day of winter too boot! Jaden and Jezebel will also be oneyear old on December 12th. Tiss officially their birthday since I hadwritten it down in my diary at the time when I brought them home fromthe traditional night market in Taiwan. AWWWWW their first Canadianbirthday 

Cher


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 1, 2004)

DECEMBER!!





-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 1, 2004)

My husband's birthday is the 14th. And he's gonna have a good one this year!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 1, 2004)

Dang i have lost a couple years somewhere, tomorrow is 

&lt;&lt;---(picture is daisy)Daisy's b-day she will be 4 yearsold... I was thinking she was only2....

TJ will also be 4 on his b-day... my oh my time flies..


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 1, 2004)

Thank GOODNESS for this post! Had I not read it,I would've forgotten my mother-in-law's birthday this Friday! We wentto flowers.com and got her
(LINKS DIDN'T WORK )

We sent it to her work, so she should be wonderfully thrilled on her birthday!


----------



## JimD (Dec 2, 2004)

Our Brindle just turned one year on December 1st. We had a carrot cake.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2004)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> Thank GOODNESS for this post! Had I not read it, I would'veforgotten my mother-in-law's birthday this Friday! We went toflowers.com and got her
> (LINKS DIDN'T WORK )
> 
> We sent it to her work, so she should be wonderfully thrilled on her birthday!




That's adorable, Elf Mommy! She'll love it. It'll make everyone at work jealous of her.

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 2, 2004)

Mmmmm. Carrot cake.

That reminds me! I need to figure out what kind of cake to bake for Dave. He likes spice cake, maybe I'll do that. 

Now I want cake.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow! I'm so behind! I just realized I never wished anyone in December a happy birthday! So...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! _*Insert birthday smilies here.*_


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 20, 2004)

I just had my 40th...uh... my SECOND 39thbirthday yesterday! Had an awesome day with my boyfriend - touredYankee stadium, went shopping in the city, saw the tree in RockefellerCenter. Wanted to go ice skating, but it was raining. Didn't have cake,though - went out for s'mores & coffee instead. The day definitelymade me forget about the scary change in numbers!:shock:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 20, 2004)

40 years young you mean. 

My dad is sensitive about his age (lol). On his 50th birthday me and mysister wrote 'Happy 50th Dad' all over the driveway in sidewalk chalk.He came home to see that and the first thing he did was pull out thehose and wash it off, lmao. We threatened to use paint on the garagedoor for his 60th, lol.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2004)

Belated Happy Birthday, Bunny Mom. Glad you had such a good day - Jan


----------



## dmmcnair (Dec 21, 2004)

My lovely daughter Aubrey will be turning the big 1 on the 29th and my niece will be 4 on the same day! 

I also have 4 litters due this week....what a Christmas present!

Happy Birthday to all the December babies!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 30, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------



## m.e. (Nov 30, 2005)

*21* this year! arty:

December 30th is the big day 

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 30, 2005)

My Wesley boy is 1 year old on the 3rd! :bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 30, 2005)

:bunnydance:16th for me! Oooo not long now!


----------



##  (Nov 30, 2005)

I will be hitting my midlife crisis of 35 years old on Saturday.


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 30, 2005)

The 11th is mine. I wish I could figureout how to stop having birthdays now . I am old enough that I don'tneed anymore years added


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be 35 on the 30th. 

Tina


----------



## BunnyMom (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be 39 again on the 19th!

And Skittles will be 1 on the 11th!:bunnydance:


----------



## m.e. (Nov 30, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> I'll be 35 on the 30th.
> 
> Tina




Great day for a birthday! :wink:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Emily I just saw that how cool.

:highfive:I always celebrate mine on New Years Eve.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 30, 2005)

The two Monkey boys! celebrate thier birthday on the 31!!!!! They'll be a whole year!!!!

HOLEY MOLEY that went fast!

Gosh I love those little Monkeys!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL YOU DECEMBER BABIES!!!!!!

:balloons:arty::groupparty:


----------



##  (Nov 30, 2005)

WinterSolstice baby I am , onthe 21st.


----------



## m.e. (Nov 30, 2005)

Tina-

Me too 

For the past 3 years I've had a big NewYear's Eve party with all my girlfriends. This year's theme is the 80's:dancing:



~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## jyrenze (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm 22 on the 14th, hehe


----------



## kfonz (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll be 23 on the 24th. Christmas Eve b-days are not as fun as you think.....:?



Happy Birthday!!



-k


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 1, 2005)

It's the anniversary of Twinkle's adoption on17th December - it will be one year since we adopted her so I countthat as her birthday but no idea how old she is!


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 1, 2005)

> It's the anniversary of Twinkle'sadoption on 17th December - it will be one year since we adopted her soI count that as her birthday but no idea how old she is!






Which just happens to be mah 25th bday


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Fellow December Babies!!!

:happybunny:

On the 23rd I'll be 27.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't forget to add Stephanie and Hummers new borns.Kimberly on the3rd and Ayla on the 5th


----------



## BunnyHug (Dec 9, 2005)

December 23 for me


----------



## zoecat6 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll be 45 on the 27th.


----------

